# What would cause leafs to look like this



## Rasmusm (6 Apr 2012)

Hi All

I have a 530l tank, co2 injected. And dosing ferts daily.

My tank looks like this





But I've been having some kind of trouble with this one particularly plant Echinodorus uruguayensis..

Old leafs are going bad after a few weeks. Cant really think of what could be the cause?
Im dosing the right amount of ferts for my tank EI. And little to no algaes atm 




Ive been dosing easy carbo for a while. Could that be causing it?

What do you think,

Regards from Denmark
Rasmus


----------



## Alastair (6 Apr 2012)

Hi rasmus, 
Nice looking tank. That to me looks like its being eaten. It doesnt look like a deficiency. Do you have any plecs, snails etc?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasmusm (6 Apr 2012)

No snails, only a bunch of C. Sterbai and some dwarf chichlids, and 5 otocinclus? Could thay do any harm to the plants like this?


----------



## Ady34 (6 Apr 2012)

Personally id say no, those fish are plant safe. I think there is a deficiency of some kind, I imagine echindorus are heavy root feeders so maybe try adding some root tabs? Not sure about the easy carbo doing this, i know it can effect some species such as vallis but not heard of it with echindorus.
Ady.


----------



## Rasmusm (6 Apr 2012)

Funny thing, I have around 25kg of clay + spaghnum underneath my gravel. There should be pleanty!


----------



## Ady34 (6 Apr 2012)

Rasmusm said:
			
		

> Funny thing, I have around 25kg of clay + spaghnum underneath my gravel. There should be pleanty!


   not sure if thats enough.
Time for an expert i think!
Is c02 distribution good to this particular plant?
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (6 Apr 2012)

I'm not the expert you're waiting for but it's not too much Iron is it?  :?  I saw something similar in one of my books recently.


----------



## Ady34 (6 Apr 2012)

may be useful also to know how long the tank has been set up and if this is a recent issue or ongoing?


----------



## Rasmusm (6 Apr 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> may be useful also to know how long the tank has been set up and if this is a recent issue or ongoing?



Tank has been running for 1½ year. This problem has been going on for hm not sure.. Long time 

Heres some specs:
530l
2x eheim 2080 2x koralia 2800l/h + 1x 5400l/h
320w of light, only running 37% atm..
6kg co2 bottle through one big reactor, compared to the 2080 and old reactor..




The inside of the reactor has been replaces with some Eheim ehfi fix.
Plenty of co2 through the whole tank.. My tester shows a constant yellow no matter where I place it in the tank

Pretty sure we can mark off flow co2 and lightning on the list. Doing large water changes 50%+ each week. Some times 2 some times 3 water changes, what ever I feel like.



			
				Aqua sobriquet said:
			
		

> I'm not the expert you're waiting for but it's not too much Iron is it?  :?  I saw something similar in one of my books recently.



Not sure about this  ? Could be.


----------



## mvasingh (7 Apr 2012)

Hi Rasmus
Could you post some more details about your substrate make up? Could your plant have a micro nutrient deficiency even though you are dosing EI?


----------



## Rasmusm (7 Apr 2012)

Ye 20-25kg clay some speciel kind, might be redclay. And alot of sphagnum unfertilized. Then I mixed every thing up and added 120g of Rexolin / APN micro nutriens.  Mixed it more and filled the tank with a nice even layer. Then 70kg 'rädasand' ontop 
Swords loves it! This one just doesnt..


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Apr 2012)

Hi Rasmus,
                 You need to explain "leaves going bad" more clearly. Other than the discoloration, what happens to the leaves? CO2/Flow/distribution, as always, is at the top of the suspect list.

Cheers,


----------



## Rasmusm (8 Apr 2012)

I have ~14000l/h through the tank via filters and powerheads. Every plant is moving.
The plant is at the opposite end of the tank so its beeing directly in the flow from the co2.

I could post a video later,
Edit:
Heres a short movie - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTYxGF9u ... e=youtu.be
Around 1:20 - 1:25 you can see it in the right side of the tank


----------



## ceg4048 (9 Apr 2012)

Hi,
    I guess it's still very unclear what you mean by "leaves going bad". The video shows many things, but not a definition of this expression.

Cheers,


----------



## GHNelson (9 Apr 2012)

Did you spot the Cory eggs. 



hoggie


----------



## Rasmusm (9 Apr 2012)

Thats air bubbles from water changes


----------



## GHNelson (9 Apr 2012)

Rasmusm said:
			
		

> Thats air bubbles from water changes


   
Definitely not air bubbles  
hoggie


----------



## mvasingh (9 Apr 2012)

Pearling?


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Apr 2012)

> I have ~14000l/h through the tank via filters and powerheads. Every plant is moving.
> The plant is at the opposite end of the tank so its beeing directly in the flow from the co2.


Wow that's some flow you've got going on there! Could the plants be suffering from mechanical damage? 

Perhaps they can't tolerate the high flow rates in your tank particularly if they are in direct stream... 

The leaves look like the emergent form (typically available from your LFS) and as such they will have a more rigid structure than the submersed form, since they need to be able to support their own weight out of water, and therefore they will be more prone to mechanical damage because they will resist, and not bend to, the current.  

The plant will eventually grow in its aquatic form and shed the emergent leaves.


----------



## GHNelson (9 Apr 2012)

mvasingh said:
			
		

> Pearling?


Not pearling either   lets have a vote.
1 for Cory eggs.
hoggie


----------



## darren636 (9 Apr 2012)

that is serious flow!- my fish wouldnt' last long in that !


----------



## Rasmusm (9 Apr 2012)

I vote for pearling, I didnt see any cory eggs that day 
The plant is over one year old I think. I dont know If I have to much flow ? Tank is 530l so its x26 turn over


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Apr 2012)

I think that could possibly be a little too much flow...even for a high energy reef system  .


----------



## mvasingh (10 Apr 2012)

Why do you need such a high flow? Some of your plants look wind swept.
MIKE


----------



## Rasmusm (10 Apr 2012)

Well, I had alot of powerheads laying around  And thought it wouldnt hurt anything.. Koralia powerhead flow is a wide stream and not as powerful as my 2080 ect..


----------



## GreenGrow (21 Jun 2012)

If you are referring to the white vein like appearance on the green leaves then I think it could be a calcium deficiency...


----------

